# Ford 3000: Water in oil



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I have some issues pertaining to my Ford 3000.

My brother called me and told me that my oil in my tractor was grayish. So I went out to see for myself.

He told me he used the tractor Monday or so to mow some cotton down. He checked the oil before hand and it was over full but was black as usual. he saw the radiator was low of wate but not much (water usually leaks out the upper overflow hoses.no problem). He said he uses it and it didn't get hot. He parked it back under the barn.

Well he checked it today and it was VERY FULL of grayish oil. he filled the radiator up too today with water (we havent got anti freeze...we usually drain the radiator on cold nights) but it's still all in the radiator. No sign of oil that I could see in the radiator.


Well I popped open the top oil fill cap where you pour oil and there was water and milky oil on the wall of the oil fill neck and oil cap.

We're thinking someone poured water in my oil. My tractor isn't far off the dirt road under our barn. We're thinking it could be my cousin (but I don't want to say it cause I don't want to blame right off the bat) cause we rented our farm land to my cousin for 20 yrs or so and we wanted to rent to someone new this year. We figured he probably wouldn't like it cause one time he got upset cause a guy asked to rent our land long ago. 

Anyways, whats kind of making me think it could be my cousin is because we wanted to lease to my other cousin but he was afraid to because he was afraid my cousin who was renting our land would have his help destroy his tractor for retaliation in farming the land from "under him". So that crossed my mind.


But before we blame anyone, we're going to drain the oil and put in new oil and run it tomorrow and see if it gets water in it 

I ran the tractor hot ONE time long ago when the belt broke but the oil was fine..no gasket blew.
I did notice some water in my fuel awhile back but I drained it and the tractor has ran fine. there is some corrosion in the fuel filter but not enough to make the tractor act up.

Also we park the tractor under the barn usually.



Any ideas?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Pictures listed


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy GFC Firefighter,

Welcome back to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

Most Likely a leaking head gasket or a cracked head.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I just don't know how...but I'll check tomorrow. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Whew. I hope it's nothing major and just added water to the oil as you suspect. I'd drain and flush that right away and see if you still get water in there. That would be brutal if this was the case, ouch!


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah I should've drained it today but didnt. Was late. I'm going to tomorrow and see what happens. I'll let yall know the outcome. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I know these sort of things will keep a person up all night, worrying. I just hope it's a cheap fix for you!


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I went out to check on it. Pulled the oil filter off....grey oil. So I don't know what's going on. 

I didn't drain it cause I forgot my adapter at home....going to try to drain it tomorrow. Water still full in radiator.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I'm thinking my head gasket kicked the bucket. I don't know what else it could be. a layer of water did come out when i first drained it.

Don't know how it couldve gotten a bad head gasket. My brother said he didn't run it hard nor heard it boiling.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I'm bringing it to my house this weekend and plan to tear it all apart.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Im taking apart my tractor and noticed a metal line has been crimped and a hole put on another with bolt inserted in it. Anyone know what they are for? Vaccuum maybe?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

That crimped tube is attached to your intake manifold heater (thermostart), which was intended to be used for cold weather starting. The tube was originally attached to your diesel fuel return line, and is supposed to supply fuel to the thermostart for feeding heated diesel into the intake for cold weather starting. Some guys say that the thermostart spits fire into the intake. I've never taken the time to check it out, so I can't comment either way. 

The other end of the tube probably has a bolt crammed into it to prevent leakage. Don't know why someone did that....probably had a problem and in a hurry to fix it and get back to work. 

If you lived up North in cold weather environment, you would certainly know what the thermostart was.

PS - Cover those injector & injection pump connections right away. If you get one little spec of dirt in the injectors, the nozzles will get plugged.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip..I'm tearing it all apart anyways. My injectors look dirty.

Have yall tried the tractor manuals on CD off Ebay? 


Here are some pictures of what I did yesterday. The plastic line for the injectors broke on me.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

The CD's on ebay are usually copies of factory manuals. Excellent source of information. You can print out the pages you need and carry them to the tractor with you.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

It's cheaper than the regular books 

Cd
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291349759609&alt=web 

Book
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281620154433&alt=web


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I got the head bolts and 4 bolts on rear of head out but the damn head won't come off. What's the deal?!?


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok I did have to remove camshaft bolts to remove head. took the head off. Seal looked eh ok. My coolant passages are rusted to hell so I might could have a crack. Probably carry heads to machine shop. Pictures below.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Now that you have the head off and the sludge drained(?) from the pan, I would fill the block with water up near the top. Leave the pan plug out and let it sit for a day or so to see if the water stays where it belongs or starts dripping out the bottom.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Haven't notice no leaks. Water still in it.

I'm still debating on a hard cover repair manual or cd manual


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

That's a good sign. If the block is full and the water stays where it belongs, then you probably don't have a pinhole leaking into a cylinder. That has been known to happen. Could be just a headgasket failure, but I would have the head checked for leaks just to be sure. Might look at the freeze plugs under the rocker arms. I've seen them pushed out from cold temps and weak antifreeze.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well Ive been using straight tap water...my screw up.

I'm going to have them check the whole head..gonna cost $183. Check the heads for cracks would just be $54


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's well worth it !
At least then,you know for sure!
Are they going to boil out the head,for you,to clean the water passages ?
While the head is off,try the vinegar and water in the block. It will show any leaks/weak cold plugs,and it will clean the passages of rust!


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> It's well worth it !
> At least then,you know for sure!
> Are they going to boil out the head,for you,to clean the water passages ?
> While the head is off,try the vinegar and water in the block. It will show any leaks/weak cold plugs,and it will clean the passages of rust!


What ratio of water and vinigar?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Run 50/50,or 60% vinegar/40%water for faster reaction.
Same as cleaning the axe heads.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I got my head back. $184 bill. Paid. Nothing wrong with the head. Suspecting the head gasket because it looks like there is a hole in the block that's for something but there is no hole in the head gasket. So we're thinking the rust worked it's way through the gasket then into oil


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

My new gasket don't seem to match with some holes..like the coolant. It only has two holes for coolant.

You can compare new with my old one.
Yall think it'll work?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I would return that head gasket on basis that the blue sealant is not continuous in spots. Lack of quality control. The red sealant on your old head gasket is continuous. 

Do you have the part number for the new head gasket? As I read the parts diagrams, the P/N should be 82845200??


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Says it replaces it.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I got water back in the oil. I used the tractor after I got done with everything And didn't have water in it. Then I used it yesterday but didn't see water in oil when I turn on the tractor. 

I was mowing and noticed steam and grey oil coming out my dipstick. So I stopped and saw water was back in it.

I notice white goo before this, when I stopped, on the oil fill hole.

Should I just try to tighten down my head down more?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Two things I would consider doing at this time:

1. Drop the pan and look to see where the water is coming form. With nothing but tap water for coolant the odds are that you have a pinhole leak in a cylinder wall. These diesel engines are subject to cavitation corrosion. New Holland sells a corrosion inhibitor for this specific problem. Tap water for coolant is the worst case scenario for this type corrosion.

2. Run a bottoming tap in the head bolt holes to clean the threads all the way to bottom in the block ensuring that the head bolt torque is being applied to the head and head gasket.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Well I went and torqued the heads down to like 130-140 ft lbs vs 105 ft lbs. Don't know how accurate my autozone torque wrench is anyways. I mixed diesel with 15w40 and ran it. Drained. radiator coolant seem to be in same place. decided to just pour rest of the $53 worth of oil in. Oil still grey..don't know if it's still the remnants of the old oil. Coolant seem to still be in same place. I could see it had oil residue in it I think. 

I'm just going to run it as it is. Might drain it later on and see if anymore water goes in it 

I still notice steam coming out of dip stick..dip stick is shot too.

I'm tired of it.


----------



## don544 (Jul 3, 2015)

*As I Have Same Problem Maybe*



GFC Firefighter said:


> Well I went and torqued the heads down to like 130-140 ft lbs vs 105 ft lbs. Don't know how accurate my autozone torque wrench is anyways. I mixed diesel with 15w40 and ran it. Drained. radiator coolant seem to be in same place. decided to just pour rest of the $53 worth of oil in. Oil still grey..don't know if it's still the remnants of the old oil. Coolant seem to still be in same place. I could see it had oil residue in it I think.
> 
> I'm just going to run it as it is. Might drain it later on and see if anymore water goes in it
> 
> ...


Have always used good quality long life anti-freeze with corrosion inhibitors and never had a problem in the 15 years I Have had my machine until last week that is.I was wondering if you ever found out what the problem was with your machine?
I have what appears to be a blown head gasket and same problems you have described so am in the process of doing what you have, torn it down , send head out to get checked and then going to re-assemble. 
Just interested in knowing if you found the fix or did give up?
Thanks 
Don


----------

